# 14 inch power assist on the way



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Intex are getting a small batch of 14 inch power assist boxes coming in soon. I recently had a conversation with one of their reps after purchasing a 14 inch box and finding it a little hard to push. He said he would discuss with aaron from columbia about a power assist version and as of now I believe they are on the way. I would love to try 1 out, I have the power assist in the ten and twelve and have found them to be far superior to my tapetech versions.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

14" waste of money 7" 10" 12" is all you need 
tool whores


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> 14" waste of money 7" 10" 12" is all you need
> tool whores


we all have an opinion and no Me and Mr, Gazman previous type of turf war not intended, glad he never had his dingo's







chase me down.

I spanned a mansions buttjoints with a darby, Aaron is putting a speciality tool on the market, we buy what we want and that's for sure, imagine swinging 14 on a no coat angle? in a Rocky mountain Chalet

Now that deserves a Columbia T shirt Aaron, incase you never seen it its in Red, just send that shirt to Moore


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Try running your 14 with the brake on. Just leave the wheels like a half inch or 1 inch off the wall, they push a lot easier that way. I was trained on boxes that didnt have wheels so I have been doing that ever since, pushes way easier.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

loudcry184 said:


> Try running your 14 with the brake on. Just leave the wheels like a half inch or 1 inch off the wall, they push a lot easier that way. I was trained on boxes that didnt have wheels so I have been doing that ever since, pushes way easier.


U would b screwed with tapetech or tapepro power assist then!!:whistling2:


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

VANMAN said:


> U would b screwed with tapetech or tapepro power assist then!!:whistling2:


I was referring to normal flat boxes, not power assist.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

What we need is an upgrade kit to turn any size flatbox into power assist, should be easy enough for the average bloke to do.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

*18" Mega Box and 6"Angle Head*

Bigger is always better right? I'm thinking about an 18" High Capacity (Mega Box) and 6" Angle Head. What do you guys think? NO power assist, that's for the weak


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Level5 said:


> Bigger is always better right? I'm thinking about an 18" High Capacity (Mega Box) and 6" Angle Head. What do you guys think? NO power assist, that's for the weak


you joking right?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey what does power assist actually do? I've been looking at the site every once ina while and power assist always get **** on here. I thought it was bad based on comments but I never actually seen or used one.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Shelwyn said:


> Hey what does power assist actually do? I've been looking at the site every once ina while and power assist always get **** on here. I thought it was bad based on comments but I never actually seen or used one.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAIY_b_3qrU


----------



## JohnNeggere (Oct 22, 2015)

how much are these?


----------



## Iowadrywall (Jan 3, 2015)

power assist is all i use wouldnt go back to anything else!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Level5 said:


> Bigger is always better right? I'm thinking about an 18" High Capacity (Mega Box) and 6" Angle Head. What do you guys think?


That fits with my saying Quantity is the new quality.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> What we need is an upgrade kit to turn any size flatbox into power assist, should be easy enough for the average bloke to do.


So how much do you guys think that upgrade kit should be worth. One that works well, can be switched easily from one box to another, and doesn't have problems the current power assist systems do - eg. losing power as the box empties, when that's when you could more use it.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

JustMe said:


> So how much do you guys think that upgrade kit should be worth. One that works well, can be switched easily from one box to another, and doesn't have problems the current power assist systems do - eg. losing power as the box empties, when that's when you could more use it.


cant see more than 20 bucks? sound right, nice idea


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> So how much do you guys think that upgrade kit should be worth. One that works well, can be switched easily from one box to another, and doesn't have problems the current power assist systems do - eg. losing power as the box empties, when that's when you could more use it.


As little as possible sounds like a nice round figure :whistling2:
It would have to be priced at the point where it's more cost effective than selling your old ones and buying new power assisted ones.
I've never actually used a power assisted box but I don't think you would ever want to switch from one to the other.
Hey! :w00t: a battery powered one would be nice. 
Or.... remember those old toy cars that you pulled back on to wind them up


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

A battery powered box, Lol, The mans a genius.

That could be done though, Or a battery powered handle, Clip the battery to the handle, Some sort of pushing device on the top of the handle so any box could be turned into a power assist.............Thinking.............Thinking



It would have to clip onto the top lip and the bottom of the box somehow, And be adjustable for all boxes, Pivots in the middle and can brake and something comes out and pushes the lid on the box??..........Thinking........thinking???


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> A battery powered box, Lol, The mans a genius.
> 
> That could be done though, Or a battery powered handle, Clip the battery to the handle, Some sort of pushing device on the top of the handle so any box could be turned into a power assist.............Thinking.............Thinking
> 
> ...


:w00t: I got it.......a mudrunner handle with an Aplatech applicator box......I thank you :thumbup1:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> :w00t: I got it.......a mudrunner handle with an Aplatech applicator box......I thank you :thumbup1:


Now ya talking, Wonder if it would track very straight??

Hang on, Gaz, you have mudrunner, And you have aplatech, And you have great cunning, Go on, Stick that on the mudrunner for us and see how she goes, Is it possible :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds too complicated to me. I wonder how Ice got on with his tube box?http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/tubebox-7161/index2/

The bigest problem I see is that you need a solid connection with the box to control it. It would be very difficult to sweep a box from the joint without a solid connection.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I wasn't serious guy's :thumbup: it goes without saying it would be too hard to control.
Hey Gaz, how's the big shed coming along, it must be just about finished by now is it?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

What shed:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> cant see more than 20 bucks? sound right, nice idea





Kiwiman said:


> As little as possible sounds like a nice round figure :whistling2:


No wonder manufacturers aren't building anything really innovative for drywallers anymore - they don't want to pay for it.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Nothing really has come close to the controlled flow system of that of the Ames brothers and what the came up with. 

Today there ideas have inspired most of us to think of better systems but know that what they created has worked for years and still works well today with out adding thing um a jigs and such that don't make the industry progress beyond the 50's really. 

Thinking 3d printing has a lame chance but I think we are all stuck with Ames brothers system for now.......


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudstar said:


> Nothing really has come close to the controlled flow system of that of the Ames brothers and what the came up with.
> 
> Today there ideas have inspired most of us to think of better systems but know that what they created has worked for years and still works well today with out adding thing um a jigs and such that don't make the industry progress beyond the 50's really.
> 
> Thinking 3d printing has a lame chance but I think we are all stuck with Ames brothers system for now.......


The Ames controlled flow systems are still stuck in the 50s in most ways, when ceiling heights were mostly 8' and commercial was more cut and dried. So they work well up to 8' and a bit. After that, not as much. At least not for me.

I agree that 3D construction printing won't replace drywall soon. But in some construction overseas it already is being replaced by 3D, so I can see drywall declining over time, and faster as 3D develops beyond its current infancy, where it's now at when it comes to construction.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

gazman said:


> Sounds too complicated to me. I wonder how Ice got on with his tube box?http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/tubebox-7161/index2/
> 
> The bigest problem I see is that you need a solid connection with the box to control it. It would be very difficult to sweep a box from the joint without a solid connection.


It's already in the works Gaz, see the thread "Secret weapon"


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

All ready read that GLT, sounds very interesting. And thanks for the breaking news.


----------

